# Mandatory Vitamins



## GetSwullll (May 7, 2014)

I know all will vary based on personal needs, but what do you all feel are the mandatory vitamins on a basic foundation of bodybuildilng supplementation for vitamins needed?  (i've only ever taken the fish/flax seed oil, milk thistle and multi vitamin)

(Never dove into the diet and nutrition side of things so just breaking through as newbie on this side of things)


----------



## srd1 (May 8, 2014)

Fish oil, milk thisle, glucosamine/chondroitin, multi-vitamin are my daily staples...interested to see what other people are taking


----------



## frizzlefry (May 8, 2014)

Vitamins, fish oil, creatine, aspirin, water,  and food.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 8, 2014)

Gotta have magnesium tartrate in the mix  for rest and relaxtion


----------



## amateurmale (May 8, 2014)

Fish oil, 5mgs of nolva a day, baby aspirin, 500mgs flush niacin, vit c, vit e, vit d, vit a, olive oil, Prostate health multi


----------



## anzel (May 8, 2014)

Fish oil,Vit D, ALCAR, NAC,Creatin,Multi, Green powder


----------



## amateurmale (May 8, 2014)

Number 1 priority for vitamins or supplements should be that they are centered around heart health


----------



## kelvinwo (May 9, 2014)

Vitamins are substances produced by plants and animals, and minerals are elements that come from the earth and are absorbed into plants. Humans require a variety of both vitamins and minerals -- which they absorb from the foods they eat -- for health and normal development and functioning. Some minerals are only needed in small quantities, and humans can get the majority of required vitamins from a balanced daily diet. Several vitamins and minerals interact with one another in the body to optimize health.


----------



## amateurmale (May 9, 2014)

kelvinwo said:


> Vitamins are substances produced by plants and animals, and minerals are elements that come from the earth and are absorbed into plants. Humans require a variety of both vitamins and minerals -- which they absorb from the foods they eat -- for health and normal development and functioning. Some minerals are only needed in small quantities, and humans can get the majority of required vitamins from a balanced daily diet. Several vitamins and minerals interact with one another in the body to optimize health.



Troll


----------



## frizzlefry (May 9, 2014)

I think he is an alien.  He talks like an alien.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 9, 2014)

Read this shit idk wtf he's talking about the pics of the infections being burns. 

I'm going with troll


----------



## amateurmale (May 9, 2014)

Lol


----------



## GetSwullll (May 9, 2014)

Sounds good, thanks guys. 

Yea, my taste buds affect diet more than anything so I supplement a lot. 

Thinking of taking that magnesium directly after workouts since I have it on hand.

 Other than than, Fish Oil, Multivitamin, creatin within preworkout of course still.


----------

